# Hh120 tecumseh flywheel trigger pins



## Alm200 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hey all How do i know if these are bad also how do i adjust them and how do i measure the height of these to know if they are out of adjustment


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

Do a search and you will get quite a few hits for this engine. Been too many yrs since I worked on these to comments on specifics.


----------

